# Adoption in northern ireland



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

I was just wondering if any one had had a approved adoption in northern ireland? I know there is a board for adoption but from what i see its for the mainland etc.

We have considered adoption as my hubby is adopted and have sent our forms in to the family placement team.

All help would be appreciated.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry for butting in on this threa, I just noticed your post in the list of most recent messages!

I'm one of the volunteers for the Adoption/Fostering board, and just wanted to let you know that there are at least 2 or 3 regualars on the board from Ireland - they post in the Adoption Chat Thread.

Feel free to pop in and introduce yourself and I'm sure they will say hi  

Bx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi B

Thanks, i was n there earlier, if you think its best to move this thread thats fine.

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

jilly i'm interested in this too, if you find anything would you gimme a shout? 

(also any tips on how to get dh to feel abit better about the idea, he's scared in case he can't love a child thats not his).


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya jilly n wee emma,

i looked into adoption/fostering last year, it was all put on hold by my social worker as they wont touch you when your having/thinking about treatment,( she said due to stress and feelings) but once you are past that stage they will fast track you on the courses and do your profiles ect.. all in all takes about 6 to 8 months then you wait for your match... hope this helps 

hugs Debby x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey jilly

when we looked into it,although they wouldnt assess us cos in middle of treatment they were willing to let us do the courses while we were havin tx that way when they do start to assess u it doesnt take as long..

good luck with whatever u decide pet

Jenna xx


----------

